# Recoil & main spring question



## Musket (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a Springfield EMP which is a 9mm 1911 with a 3" barrel.  The slide is really stiff and difficult to rack.  What would be a good combination for replacements for the recoil spring?  I understand it's a good idea to change the main spring, also, to better match the recoil spring.

I believe the factory recoil spring is 24# and I'd like to go to something lighter without the slide hitting the frame hard enough to cause damage to either.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 6, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think the compact models are sprung heavier than the fullsize due to less mass.

If this is a carry gun, I'd be careful how light you spring it as it might cause reliability issues.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 6, 2012)

if the gun functions with the springs in it don't change them.


short barreled 1911 are a mess to get right from a function standpoint. all compact 1911 have stronger springs in them just to get them to function

mainspring pressure also can affect how the slide operates in recoil

you can call springfield and ask them what springs are in it and then maybe play from there but....you can bet Springfield did this all before and came up with a set that works..


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah - what they said


----------



## Musket (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input.  I'll trust your judgement.  Buuuut, I emailed SA just to see what they say.

Thanks


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Feb 17, 2012)

A 3" 1911 SHOULD be hard to rack. As Wiskey 33 pointed out (correctly, I might add!) due to the reduced cycling mass a heavier recoil spring IS required. The mainspring CAN have an effect on the cycle, but it is generally negligible if the weapon is properly set up. If the gun cycles properly with the ammunition you will carry in it, I wouldn't mess with the springs at all, except for normal routine replacement due to wear (which most shooters will never encounter because they don't run that many rounds through their weapon. In most of my 1911-variants, I'll replace the recoil spring every 5,000 to 7,000 rounds, and the mainspring at around 20,000. But that is for my competition guns. My CCW pieces don't generally get THAT many rounds run through them).


----------



## Musket (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, Gunslinger. That makes complete sense.


----------

